# Mini Eggs?



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

I have 10 chickens of various types that I bought in the Spring. After going through hundreds of dollars worth of excellent, organic, high quality chicken feed, I finally received 4 eggs. But they are all itty bitty. I have no idea which breed of chicken produced these, as I don't have a chicken-cam in the coop like some of you.

This photo shows a regular egg from the store next to the small ones. A reason for concern?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No reason for concern. The first eggs are almost always small. They get bigger as they get into the swing of egg laying. 

Actually those eggs aren't bad in size. Often folks will find eggs as small as a quarter when they have a new layer.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

The first eggs are always really tiny. When my chickens laid their first eggs they were the size of wild bird eggs, I was almost fooled.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

That’s normal. They can’t just immediately lay huge eggs because it needs to accumulate and slowly get bigger.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> I have 10 chickens of various types that I bought in the Spring. After going through hundreds of dollars worth of excellent, organic, high quality chicken feed, I finally received 4 eggs. But they are all itty bitty. I have no idea which breed of chicken produced these, as I don't have a chicken-cam in the coop like some of you.
> 
> This photo shows a regular egg from the store next to the small ones. A reason for concern?
> 
> View attachment 42730


nope totally normal. When hens are first laying it takes them a while to get full, healthy big eggs. Some may be really small, others may have a weak shell, but it's all good. Just wait it out until they get bigger.


----------

